# paradise fish



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to get a paradise fish. I was wondering what is the paradise fishes care. I have heard they can live in outdoor pond but must be brought in for the winter. I was planning on getting some for my pond. I know that they are a labyrinth fish. :-D


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

I was interested in a paradise fish too but I believe I read that they can be pretty aggressive so I lost interest as I like to keep a very peaceful community tank. I'm assuming you plan on stocking them with goldfish and/or koi since you want to put them in a pond, so hopefully someone has some experience with that mix to give you advice.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

I have read lots of reviews and most say they are very peaceful fish. its going to be a 240gal. pond with lots of hiding places. they are going to be with goldfish, minnows, maybe some small bluegill, and some native fishes.


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

Taken from liveaquaria.com:
"The Blue Paradise is a territorial fish that will defend its area from its tank mates. For this reason, it should only be kept with other large, semi-aggressive fish. It will also eat smaller tank mates. Adult males should be kept one per aquarium, as they fight as fiercely as Bettas."

These rules are sometimes only applicable to home aquariums due to the lack of space to establish territories, so it may not be an issue in a large pond. So is this pond still in the planning stages? If so, do you have a thread on the build? I'd love to have a pond of that size. One day, maybe.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

well we took it out for the winter. we had to replace the liner. so I need to build it again.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Think: Cold water betta


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

I know they are a type of gourami but I want to try. I know they are known to eat small fish. they grow up to 4 inches too. they will have plenty of room too.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

what is the lowest temp they can be in?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not sure. I know they can be kept at room temperature.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I keep mine in a tropical tank and it thrives. He is a ruthless and fish, but also extremely interactive. Mine gets a 10g all to himself. They do well in water between 70-80, but can do ok in water down(and a little bit below 60 degrees. But when it gets that low they slow down and are more prone to illness.

I would never keep a paradise fish in a unheated pond, unless you live in a warm tropical climate were the water will naturally stay around 70 degrees.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I've heard that they are very adjustable to temperatures.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Any animal can adjust, the question is why would you keep it in less than the ideal conditions purposefully?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That is true. A quick search said that these are fine from 61-79 degrees, so their ideal temperature range is quite large.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

well in the summer the pond water stays around that temp. do you have to buy a special pond heater?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i was planning to take them out for the cold months.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

do they require anything that cannot be placed in a pond?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

When I was working at petsmart a guy had a outdoor tropical pond he kept up rear round. He had 4 fluval heaters in it to keep the temperature where he wanted it

this is the series of heaters he used, although I'm not sure which one he specifically bought.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

do they work in freezing temperatures?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sure they would work. How cold does it get there?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

around 25 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You would need a massive amount of power. Would be cheaper to build a small green house around it in the long run.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

a portable green house? and what do i use to make it?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha I'm not sure! You'll have to research it. Glass is classic but there are some plastic ones that may work. It will probably be difficult to figure it out. 
I have 300 watts of heating on my 90 gallon tank, to keep it at 75F. Room temperature of the tank is 65F. This is considered the bare minimum for a 90 gallon. So, imagine for 240 gallons, at 25F up to 75F. That's a lot of heating. :shock:
I still don't know about putting one in with goldfish. It's a pond so it will be a lot harder to watch for agression.

EDIT: Look up pond heaters. I just remembered those exist. Will be way easier than trying to buy 40 aquarium heaters.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i see them. they are about $26-$90 and the five star ones are above 1,000 wats. is the electrical bill gonna be alot. so what is better the heaters or greenhouse that you can use to keep warm any living thing.


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

Aren't pond heaters just used to keep the water at a "reasonable" temperature and to prevent the surface from freezing over? I don't think they're meant to actually keep the water at tropical temperatures during cold winters.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You would probably need both. 
I would just get a couple common goldfish for the pond year round, really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

Olympia said:


> I would just get a couple common goldfish for the pond year round, really.


It really is best to get fish that would be better suited for the environment provided instead of having to manipulate the environment to suit the fish. The more you need to manipulate a tank/pond, the more likely something bad can happen, not to mention all the added costs.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

should i bring fish from nearby lakes?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

im gonna put these in it: bluegill sunfish, minnows, stickleback maybe, a turtle, maybe a bass, and perch.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

are paradise fish a ciclid?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No, paradise fish are anabantoids like bettas and gouramis.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i thought so. but you gotta admit they kinda look like ciclids. and can they live with ciclids?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think paradise fish can be fairly aggressive and are usually kept in cooler water than most other tropical fish. I would probably not house them with cichlids.


----------

